# My guess for yield on these various pins



## archeonist (Jul 23, 2017)

I would like to buy this lot of pins all different grade. There's about 13 kg of them. My guess is around 1- 2g per pound or 0,5kg. Last week I did 200g p4 pins and this yielded 0,87g (the basemetal dissolving method). This batch I will use the sulphuric cell.

Am I correct with my guess?


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 23, 2017)

About. The figure I know is 0.8 o/oo


----------



## archeonist (Jul 24, 2017)

You mean 0,8g/0,5kg of pins?


----------



## anachronism (Jul 24, 2017)

There is no right or wrong with pins. There are so many varieties with so many different base metals and so many different thicknesses of plating. You need to buy based upon your testing. Build in a sensible margin for error.


----------



## archeonist (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes, I'll think that will be the way to go. I'll ask seller 50 g samples of each batch of pins and run them in nitric. I don't want to rip off seller, but sure don't want te be ripped off.. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 24, 2017)

To me, the most meaningful way of expressing the value of most any gold (or, other PM) scrap in the US is in grams per pound of parts or tr.oz. per pound of parts. Pin values are all over the map, even though the gold plating thickness is somewhat similar for most pins - about 30 millionths of an inch or 0.000030". The main thing affecting value per pound is the quantity of gold plated surface area per pound of pins. Therefore, large diameter pins or partially plated pins will tend to be worth less per pound than small diameter or fully plated pins.


----------



## anachronism (Jul 24, 2017)

It's ppm (parts per million) or grammes per Kg over here Chris- we don't mix imperial and metric measurements in one equation. I know you mentioned "here in the US" in your comment so "here in the metric world" we do it this way. 8) 8) 

Jon


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 24, 2017)

anachronism said:


> It's ppm (parts per million) or grammes per Kg over here Chris- we don't mix imperial and metric measurements in one equation. I know you mentioned "here in the US" in your comment so "here in the metric world" we do it this way. 8) 8)
> 
> Jon



When I was in 7th grade, my teacher made us learn both.. She said "one of these days, the whole world will be metric, and the imperial system will be dead". ...we all thought she was looney.
...anyways, almost 20 years later, she isnt quite yet right.. But, I am teaching my children the metric system. As I find it is a much more logical number system.


----------



## upcyclist (Jul 28, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> When I was in 7th grade, my teacher made us learn both.. She said "one of these days, the whole world will be metric, and the imperial system will be dead". ...we all thought she was looney.
> ...anyways, almost 20 years later, she isnt quite yet right.. But, I am teaching my children the metric system. As I find it is a much more logical number system.


I tend to use Imperial in my everyday life, and metric when the numbers matter (e.g., refining, gemcutting, lost wax casting & alloying). :lol:


----------

